# QUESTION ABOUT NCEES RECORD



## ARJ (Feb 13, 2007)

When using NCEES record to apply for additional licenses, do they forward your PE References also? I know Nevada won't accept PE references from NCEES. They require that the references come straight from the PE's recommending you. I don't know if this is the norm or the exception. For those of you who have used NCEES record, what has been your experience?

Thanks in advance


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Feb 13, 2007)

I'm in the process of getting a record established myself. There is a table on the NCEES website showing what each particular state accepts from the record. The big some states don't seem to accept is references. I guess they don't want potentially old references from people that might not want to vouch for you/are no longer familiar with your work.

Jurisdictional Acceptance


----------



## ARJ (Feb 13, 2007)

Thanks VT.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Mar 9, 2007)

Let's hear it for the Records program. Mine was just finalized and completed in the past week. (Took about 1.5 months for the entire process).

Management just asked me to apply in NY because I guess the company has done the occasional project there and they want to get more folks licensed there.

All I had to do to apply was fill out the basic form that asks for name, address, etc. and get my record sent to them. It took all of half an hour to do this as opposed to the entire ordeal of filling out all your experience, pestering people for references, etc.

I'd definitely recommend doing this for people who have a need to be licensed in multiple states.


----------



## McEngr (Mar 9, 2007)

VTEnviro said:


> Let's hear it for the Records program. Mine was just finalized and completed in the past week. (Took about 1.5 months for the entire process).
> Management just asked me to apply in NY because I guess the company has done the occasional project there and they want to get more folks licensed there.
> 
> All I had to do to apply was fill out the basic form that asks for name, address, etc. and get my record sent to them. It took all of half an hour to do this as opposed to the entire ordeal of filling out all your experience, pestering people for references, etc.
> ...


Hey VT,

I just got mine in lastnight. I have to fill out the experience record. I'm not sure if it's on the website, but I failed to see it if it is... they sent me a numerical requirement of all the things that are required to fulfill the application. The thing that sucks for me is that my very first boss out of school will forever hang over my head because I have to use him as an experience record. He's the only one that I KNOW will not say nice things about me. I'm not sure if that actually plays a major role in the process, but I hate that I have to use him as a reference for as long as he's alive :multiplespotting: .


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Mar 9, 2007)

You don't need to use him as a reference, as much as a verifier of experience.

He needs to verify that you worked for him from start date to finish date, and that the projects you listed are indeed the ones you worked on under his supervision.

If it's really bad between you and him, you could probably get that firm's HR rep to to acknowledge your experience.

It's different than a reference because you are not actually asking the guy to say nice things about you, just verify your statements are true.

When I filled mine out, I summarized my experience on the 7 sheets they give you. I then sent one verification sheet to each supervisor with a note to NCEES that this verification was valid for numbers XX through YY on the record. It really streamlined the number of pages you have to beg someone to sign. If you've done lots of projects for the same person, you might want to try that.


----------



## McEngr (Mar 14, 2007)

VTEnviro said:


> It's different than a reference because you are not actually asking the guy to say nice things about you, just verify your statements are true.


VT,

I don't follow. First of all, these are the questions on the engineering experience form:

1) Would you recommend that this applicant be licensed? (This one is 50/50 from my first employer)

2) How would you rate the applicant's...

------------------------------------Excellent----|----Satisfactory----|------Poor------

---a)character-----------------___________---____________---____________

---b)reputation----------------___________---____________---____________

---c)technical knowledge----___________---____________---____________

These indicate to me that he could put "poor" on every category. The cause of my concern was that I didn't enjoy working 50-60 hours per week because my wife thought I needed to manage my time better. In addition, I was getting paid $37k/yr straight salary. After many months of overtime, I got burned out and "gambled" by only working 45 hours per week and not asking whether it was okay or not. I, then, opted to leave for another department. After the other department within the big company said that they were "full", my supervisor saw that as an opportunity to push me out the door because he thought I didn't enjoy working for him (totally off base). I was only 25 years old at the time and it hit my ego hard because my "stats" were far above average in the department I was in. Anyhow, he cut me off at the knees and he knows that I was pissed at him. I think the feeling is forever mutual.


----------



## kevo_55 (Mar 14, 2007)

McEngr,

I see your concern. It may just have to bite the bullet and attempt to get things done. What is in the past is defintely in the past. You can't change what your ex-boss thinks about you so maybe just trying to use him as engineering experiance is the best option.

After all, you're licensed already. It's not like the OR board will freak out because your ex-boss has sour grapes.


----------



## GCracker (Mar 14, 2007)

It's kind of a double edged sword. He has a professional responsibility to rate you on your merits not on his personal oninion of you. He can be found guilty of misconduct if he gives you a bad rating with out having the proof to back it up. If you did your work, didn't make a ton of mistakes, kept customers happy, then you should be fine. Send it on!


----------



## IlPadrino (Aug 8, 2007)

VTEnviro said:


> Let's hear it for the Records program. Mine was just finalized and completed in the past week. (Took about 1.5 months for the entire process).
> Management just asked me to apply in NY because I guess the company has done the occasional project there and they want to get more folks licensed there.
> 
> All I had to do to apply was fill out the basic form that asks for name, address, etc. and get my record sent to them. It took all of half an hour to do this as opposed to the entire ordeal of filling out all your experience, pestering people for references, etc.
> ...


I thought NY did not accept references (see Jurisdictional Acceptance of NCEES Records). Is the site wrong?


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Aug 9, 2007)

I'm fucking pissed at NY right now. They accepted my references just fine, but not my experience.

It took them *4 months* to send me a letter saying my NCEES Record experience list was inadequate and to present a more detailed listing. 3 other states thought it was just fine to license me, and NCEES approved my Record, what more do you want?

So I just ended up writing a few paragraphs about key projects I've done over the years. The annoying thing was estimating how much time I actually spent on them. I think they didn't like the way I put my time on my Record. If a project was going along on and off for 2 years, I said I was involved with it for 2 years.

How do you estimate actualy experience (aka - hours works) on something like that?

I ended up writing down my detailed list, then saying I worked on it for however long based on if it was a big or small project, and made sure it added up to the number of years/months I worked there.


----------

